# Best Evangelist in Bach's Passions?



## PrimoUomo

What is you favorite evangelist in Bach's Passions? My is without doubt Christoph Prégardien, he is the best evangelist of all time! In my opinion you will never hear better one. I think he is the best because, he sounds like a human and not to lyric, and still he sings fantastic and has some good patina in his voice. With out doubt the best Evangelist ever!


----------



## moody

PrimoUomo said:


> What is you favorite evangelist in Bach's Passions? My is without doubt Christoph Prégardien, he is the best evangelist of all time! In my opinion you will never hear better one. I think he is the best because, he sounds like a human and not to lyric, and still he sings fantastic and has some good patina in his voice. With out doubt the bes Evangelist ever!


You've said best ever twice,but I doubt it's true. Karl Erb probably was,you can still get his rendition with Mengelberg.


----------



## PrimoUomo

Karl Erb sounds to lyric to me as the Evangelist, but Mengelberg brings some mystic over the work - that no other could do better - wich i like very much.


----------



## sospiro

I've seen St Matthew Passion three times. At King's College, Cambridge, Amsterdam Concertgebouw & St George's, Hanover Square. James Gilchrist was a superb Evangelist at King's. I've forgotten the name of the Evangelist in Amsterdam but he was very good. Nathan Vale sang at St George's & he was mesmerising.


----------



## moody

PrimoUomo said:


> Karl Erb sounds to lyric to me as the Evangelist, but Mengelberg brings some mystic over the work - that no other could do better - wich i like very much.


Perhaps you would explain exactly what you mean by "lyric".


----------



## Picander

Peter Schreier says 'hi'.


----------

